# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  NetGear MA101 WireLess USB Adapter

## ggeorgan

Αυτό το κείμενο έχει κόκκαλα (προσοχή όχι Κόκκαλη). Το έχω χάσει τρεις φορές ως τώρα.
Το μηχάνημα το πήρα από το eBay, τρία μαζί για να μην με φάνε τα μεταφορικά. Μέσο κόστος 52 € το ένα με όλα πληρωμένα. Το πήρα από περιέργεια και γιατί τα USB adapters που είχα πάρει με 45 € από τον τύπο στο eBay με τις Enterasys κάρτες βγήκαν πολύ καλά, αλλά δεν έχει άλλα και δεν έφθασαν τα δύο για το προσκείμενο στο AWMN δικηγορικό γραφείο.
Απ΄ έξω είναι ένα μικρό μπλε κουτάκι περίπου 12 x 7,5 x 0,5 cm με εξόγκωμα στο σημείο που βρίσκεται η είσοδος USB. Σε μία πλευρά έχει κεραία μήκους cm που ανασηκώνεται μέχρι και 90°.
Μέσα μπαίνει κανείς βγάζοντας από τον πάτο της συσκευής τρεις μικρές βίδες που βρίσκονται πίσω από αυτοκόλλητα πλαστικά ποδαράκια. Μέσα έχει ένα πλαστικό PCB καλυμμένο στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του από μεταλλικό περίβλημα. Εκτός περιβλήματος βρίσκεται το σηκεία από το οποίο ξεκινά ένα απίστευτα λεπτό και εύθραυστο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που οδηγεί στην κεραία. Δεν μου φαίνεται σοφό να την ανοιγοκλείνει κανείς πολύ. 
Πάντως, με λίγη επιδεξιότητα μπορεί κανείς να κολλήσει πάνω στο PCB ένα connector ή και δυνατώτερο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο. Η συσκευή είναι αρκετά μικρή για να μπεί στο πίσω μέρος μιας cantenna και να συνδεθεί απευθείας το PCB με το driven element της cantenna μέσω λεπτού ομοαξονικού καλωδίου χωρίς καν connector.
Από software η συσκευή συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM με drivers που εγκαθιστώνται πολύ εύκολα και από ένα καλό utility για την διαχείριση των ασυρμάτων συνδέσεων. Χωρίς τα γραφικά της orinoco/agere/avaya/enterasys αλλά επαρκές. Παίζει με την μία σε windows από 98 και πάνω.
Τα καλά του USB είναι γνωστά : Δεν ανοίγεις κουτιά, παίζει εύκολα και γρήγορα. Τα κακά επίσης : 10Mbps αντί 11Mbps (θεωρητικό βέβαια το δεύτερο) και άγνωστο τι γίνεται σε Linux, ακόμα και αν ήξερα οτι έχει prism chipset, που δεν το ξέρω. Δεν αποκλείεται να μπορεί να παίξουν δύο μαζί σε ένα PC (στην ίδια ή σε χωριστές USB θύρες  :: και μόνο τότε να εξαντλούν την χωρητικότητα του USB bus. Αυτό θα το εξετάσω και θα σας γράψω ό, τι βρώ.

----------


## pwn1

Ο συγκεκριμένος USB adapter έχει το Atmel AT76C503A MAC, και υποστηρίζεται στο Linux!

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και download του GPL driver:
http://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/atm ... eldrv.html
http://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/atm ... table.html

----------


## ggeorgan

Πόσα ξέρεις ! Πολύ ωραίος !
Είχα και δύο GigaFast USB client adapters με Atmel chipset και τους έβαλα στο προαναφερθέν δικηγορικό γραφείο πριν γράψω review γιατί έχω μεγάλη υποχρέωση στους δικηγόρους εκεί.
Τώρα θα τους βάλω NetGear και θα πάρω τον ένα πίσω, θα γράψω review και θα δώ για Linux, έστω και αν ο πωλητής τους δεν έχει άλλους να μας δώσει.
Ευχαριστώ και, πιστεύω, εκ μέρους όλων εδώ στην θεματική ενότητα αυτή. Ήξερα πως στην Πάτρα υπάρχει σοβαρή τεχνική κοινότητα, αλλά είναι ωραίο να επωφελούμεθα και μεις στην Αθήνα. Τα καλά των δικτύων ...

----------

